# Build A Well Water Pump for less then $75!! FREE PLANS!!



## Homestead Gal

Hey Preppers, this website has some amazing plans for creating water pumps out of found or cheap materials. The website owners are missionaries who dig wells and help villages access clean water. I humbly suggest you make a donation should you use their plans. You won't be just helping a family, you'd help an entire village have safe water to drink.


----------



## Jimmy24

Thanks! Great link.

Jimmy


----------



## Nexquietus

They have a chlorinator that will run off of a car battery and table salt... man, one more thing to save my pennys for...

jim


----------



## TheAnt

Wow! Awesome information on their YouTube channel. I especially like their SPADE system. It is an indicator of when water has been sufficiently heated to kill bacteria, etc to make it safe for drinking. It is reusable and has no lifespan problems. Its small and supposedly indestructable! Im going to have to look into this stuff more! Thank you for the links!


----------



## The_Blob

TheAnt said:


> Wow! Awesome information on their YouTube channel. I especially like their SPADE system. It is an indicator of when water has been sufficiently heated to kill bacteria, etc to make it safe for drinking. It is reusable and has no lifespan problems. Its small and supposedly indestructable! Im going to have to look into this stuff more! Thank you for the links!


:scratch if you're using the resources to heat it, especially that much, why not just commit to boiling it and be 100% sure?


----------



## TheAnt

The_Blob said:


> :scratch if you're using the resources to heat it, especially that much, why not just commit to boiling it and be 100% sure?


The idea is to use solar to heat it so you dont need fuel. Also during boiling you will lose some of your water to evaporation. Its not something that would be 100% necessary unless you couldnt (or didnt want to) make a fire. Also here in AZ fires can get out of hand if you dont watch them... this could be left unattended and will indicate weather or not the water got hot enough to kill the bad stuff. I just thought it was a pretty cool design.


----------



## VUnder

The_Blob said:


> :scratch if you're using the resources to heat it, especially that much, why not just commit to boiling it and be 100% sure?


Usually in places like the Sudan, fuel is scarce and solar is plentiful.


----------



## NaeKid

I just found a group based in Ontario that has a great website (and downloadable information) about drilling wells in 3rd-world-countries. From what I read on their site, I can see how easy it would be to build your own well at your own home in your own backyard. Having the well, if troubles happen, you would be able to "water" your plants, animals and neighbors easily.

Their website is: Sponsor a well in Africa with Lifewater Canada (Life Water)

Direct to their .pdf file of working your own well into existance: http://www.lifewater.ca/download/Lifewater_Drilling_Manual_2004.pdf


----------



## lhalfcent

speaking of water. has anyone looked into or have one of those water machines that pull water out of the air?
and I am not talking about a dehumidifier. lol
it is a machine that pulls water moisture and then sanitizes it for drinking.
kinda cool idea especially if you live in a dryer climate without access to a well.


----------



## VUnder

That would be a good idea. Especially in a high humidity environment. How do they operate? I had to go repair someones well this morning.


----------



## lhalfcent

I think it is called the 'Drought Master'
here is a link. Drought Master: Machine That Pulls Water Out of Thin Air (Updated) | NHNE Pulse
i thought I saw another machine a friend told me about but it has been awhile.


----------



## siafulinux

lhalfcent said:


> speaking of water. has anyone looked into or have one of those water machines that pull water out of the air?
> and I am not talking about a dehumidifier. lol
> it is a machine that pulls water moisture and then sanitizes it for drinking.
> kinda cool idea especially if you live in a dryer climate without access to a well.


Looked into this a while ago found out there are passive methods of pulling water from the air. Probably not as effective as a machine, but not having to use electricity is nice.

The easiest being this dew catcher made from a mesh and a frame. Looks like it works well. Have thought of a portable version of this, something that one could fold out in the field and leave over night.






Then there are these roof top & ground versions using plastic instead of mesh.






While these depend on dew formation, there are also fog harvesters.






Both are essentially the same and rely on dew or fog, gravity and enough slack in the mesh to be shaken by wind with a trough below to capture the water. I can imagine a row of the dew catchers on the side of a barn or shed or even house if it can be made to look good.


----------



## Bandurasbox

*Thanks!*

GREAT info here! Thanks so much for posting the link. :congrat:


----------



## siafulinux

Bandurasbox said:


> GREAT info here! Thanks so much for posting the link. :congrat:


You are welcome.


----------



## lickit

*for shtf, I will just locate next to a lake, river, or large pond*

Problem solved pretty well, I think.


----------



## murphyc1

*Water pump [plans*

I cannot find link to "water pump plans".


----------



## Well_Driller

Just do a google search, there's lots of ideas on how to do this. It can be as simple as putting a foot valve on the end of a few sections of PVC, put it in the well down into the water and run it up and down rather quickly and water will come out the top......


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Homestead Gal said:


> Hey Preppers, this website has some amazing plans for creating water pumps out of found or cheap materials. The website owners are missionaries who dig wells and help villages access clean water. I humbly suggest you make a donation should you use their plans. You won't be just helping a family, you'd help an entire village have safe water to drink.


What link????????


----------

